# Wool Cloaks



## Rune (Dec 2, 2019)

Just wondering if theres any interest in wool cloaks for the people that will spend a lot of time out in the wilderness.
If so, Ive got a how-to book on wool cloaks and Id like to start selling these cloaks at the most reasonable price I am able to sell them at.. Ill even keep you guys updated to what the materials cost and how much I actually ask for the work Ive done and time Ive put in. Im only going to sell them after they are made, so supply will likely be first c'ome, fi'rst serve. Helpers for this project are welcomed with open arms.

You can wear it in the rain and still stay warm, stay stylish [for the nerds out there.. ], and use it as a blanket, pad for sleeping on the ground, emergency shelter, and probably other things.

I should probably add this is a long-term goal of a project. I am not versed in making any kind of garment just yet, much less something as complicated of a material as wool.

https://www.fleecefun.com/long-hooded-cloak-pattern-free/for the DIYers. I wish I had known about this resource before I bought the pattern on Amazon.. although the cloaks I will make should be excellent for Renn-faires and time-period re-inactments.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 2, 2019)

Have you made any yet? Pics would be awesome! And intrigued


----------



## Rune (Dec 2, 2019)

Hazardoussix6six said:


> Have you made any yet? Pics would be awesome! And intrigued



Not yet. 
Ill post a picture of the image from the booklet I have when I pick it up from my dads house.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 2, 2019)

Well goodluck on your venture to create! Love it. And intrigued to see it develop!


----------



## beersalt (Dec 2, 2019)

Wool cloaks are the way to go.
I've seen many since familiarizing myself with WA, and the people that dwell here.
My partner has a nice wool blanket he throws around his shoulders and secures with a giant safety pin near his upper chest.

I've seen others scored at Goodwill outlet for hella cheap.


----------



## r3yn (Dec 16, 2019)

I was thinking about getting a wool travel cloak. My only issue is that they are not inconspicuous in the urban jungle.


----------

